# 1954 Hetchins Vade Mecum



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2022)

This beauty arrived today and I got it together and gave it a quick check ride. I'm working on thinning the herd but just couldn't resist this one. While not totally correct contemporary components it is very tastefully done using quality components. Yeah we can debate the first gen Rally derailleur but it does have a cool factor to it. While the Vade Mecum (go with me in Latin) is much less ornate than my Magnum Opus I still really like this bike. I hope to get some miles this summer on this bike.  V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 29, 2022)

Wow, That was quick.
Nice.
👍


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> Wow, That was quick.
> Nice.
> 👍



When do you expect your new prize? Looking forward to pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## PfishB (Mar 29, 2022)

Welcome to the club!   A very nice specimen you have.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2022)

PfishB said:


> Welcome to the club!   A very nice specimen you have.



I’ve been a member! Here’s my Magnum Opus. V/r Shawn


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 30, 2022)

Beauty bike - nice color, too.
The small frame sizes save me the temptation and covet, but I can always live without period correct components.
Functional form on a living bicycle is always superior to mired in a time capsule.
Also agree, the Campy Rally is quirky cool on that bike, and Mafac Racers are impossible to beat.
 
If you live with a bike long enough, it's going to end up with a SunTour RD, anyway.

The B-17 Select/Special saddle is a great snag, but as long as I'm here, likely 2 cm too wide for that riding position.
Might do better with a Pro or Swallow.


----------



## PfishB (Mar 30, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I’ve been a member! Here’s my Magnum Opus. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1597843



My bad, that makes me the newcomer - I'll go stand in the corner for a bit...  This is another looker, nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2022)

PfishB said:


> My bad, that makes me the newcomer - I'll go stand in the corner for a bit...  This is another looker, nice!



Pic of yours?


----------



## PfishB (Mar 30, 2022)

Sure, here's a pic.  I've put in a Reynolds seat post and dual bottle cage up front since then but the rest is current.


----------

